# Is a 6 Gallon tank too small for short term fry keeping????



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

found a small 6 gallon tank lying around, dont ask me where it came from haha,

anyways i know its bloody small but was wondering if it may be used as a temporary fry housing??? then possibly upgrading the larger ones to a 17 gallon tank

otherwise i was just gonna put in some shrimp to feed my large tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How temporary? Maybe for a week or so?


----------

